# Just came across this : ( not Golden BUT...



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

maybe we can pass along and he can get a better life. So email or FB or whatever the link to many people and maybe someone can find this poor boy a place to live out the rest of his years.

RESCUED!! //Abused G.Shepherd with NO EARS – A Ghost at Downey- Nees family to show him love | lifesapet.com


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is truly disturbing that someone/thing could do that to a dog - I hope someone can show him love and a normal family life and teach him humans can be good.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I wish that I had a million dollars to save all these sweet pups. I would take him in a heartbeat. He looks like he has a beautiful soul.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh, that poor sweetie.... I'm wondering because the title says "RESCUED!!" if that means he found a foster home???? The posting was made 4 days ago.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I believe that this sweet abused GSD went to Coastal German Shepherd Rescue!!


*Phoenix aka Luke still needs a HOME or a Foster home though!!*

Women are DANGEROUS creatures if you push the wrong button, why doesn't anyone get that?!?


--- On Wed, 9/15/10, Cheryl <[email protected]> wrote:





Please see below Luke still needs a forever family, But he is SAFE and will be on the news ;0)



http://www.ktla.com/ktla-abused-german-shepherd,0,6574350.story



Cheryl

Roads of Hope

We are a 501(c)3 Organization

http://www.roadsofhope.org

National Transport Coordinator 





“Because All Roads Lead To Hope” 

Come Shop for Roads of Hope Merchandise
http://www.cafepress.com/roadsofhope


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: LeegieRescuer [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, September 15, 2010 2:27 AM
To: LeegieRescuer
Cc: [email protected]
Subject: Luke is no longer a ghost: new pics of him / Shep with no ears, a ghost at Downey , rescued A4183774-please cross post



Thank you all for your overwhelming support and outpouring of love.

I made a lot of friends on the internet today.



It is hard to believe that LESS than 24 hours after I sent out the plea for him, I had a wonderful update from his rescuers.

It is with great joy that I share this with all of you… it is below, with a couple of new pictures.

The new pictures tell a story of hope and life…



Luke, now Phoenix was featured here in Los Angeles on the KTLA 10 o’clock news this evening. He was laying with an orphaned kitty, he is a gentle soul who has forgiven all.

I am copying Tiffany, at Coastal German Shepherd Rescue, on this email, as Phoenix still needs a forever family, so please contact her directly if you have any adoption interest.

And I hope that Tiffany will continue to keep us updated on Phoenix . Thank you so much. 



Enjoy and enjoy a great night of sleep!

J

Leegie Parker







From: Tiffany Norton [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, September 14, 2010 9:02 PM
To: LeegieRescuer



Update on Phoenix (aka Luke)!

I have to say that I have been doing rescue for quite a number of years and I have to say Phoenix is one of the very special ones that takes a part of your heart and settles right in. Phoenix 's face tells a story of trauma and violence and yet he stands tall regal and proud. He is wise way beyond his years and has lived a life that few of us can even imagine. 

The very good news is that he is safe now and will never know abuse again. He was most certainly used as a bait dog and bears the typical scars from that disgusting sport. His ears were cut off by an inexperienced hand and left to heal on their own. The scar tissue has built up from the years of attacks. Our wonderful vet (Dr. Wheaton, Alicia Pet Care Center ) feels that some of his wounds are as young as 3 weeks old, so he was very recently being used as bait. He is suffering from ear canal infections, skin infection, flea dermatitis, emaciation and arthritis.....just to name a few of his ailments.....but with good vet care, love and affection his medical issues will be solved.

On to a more positive note, Phoenix is AMAZING. My toddler daughter hugged him and gave him loves and told him we would heal his booboos. Phoenix cuddled with an orphan kitten and made friends with a bouncy terrier pup. There is no other word to describe him, except amazing!

I just want to update you all and say a big thanks to Linda and Leegie who made his plight known. If it hadn't been for them, we would not have known he existed. He would have been euthanized at the shelter and his pain and suffering would have been for not. We feel fortunate to be able to help impact the rest of his life and find him his happy-ever-after. 

Thanks to all who had a hand in his rescue!

So many have asked for donation info, so I will include that here:
Paypal: [email protected]
Mail: PO Box 50726 , Irvine , CA 92619
Web: www.coastalgsr.org

Phoenix will also be on the 10pm news on KTLA. Check him out!



Sincerely,
Tiffany Norton

[email protected]
Coastal German Shepherd Rescue
Dedicated to giving German Shepherds a Second Chance













From: LeegieRescuer [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, September 13, 2010 10:24 PM
To: LeegieRescuer
Subject: Shep with no ears, a ghost at Downey , needs immediate rescue A4183774-please cross post



Please crosspost

Many times as a rescuer, you are at the shelter and by chance, you get the story of a dog who is turned in by his owner, or the details of where a dog was found and what his or her story is…However, most times they are nameless animals, with only an intake ID number, where we can only guess and speculate about their past. 



But meet Luke.

This one photo of him tells the story of a thousand words. 

The story of heartache, despair, abuse and neglect.



His ears have been completely chopped off, he has scars all over his face and neck. He is just so scared.



He was due to be euthanized today, but Linda, a shelter volunteer has begged for a few more days for him. The shelter does not have his picture on their website, so he is like a ghost in the shelter with no chance of being saved. But this is chance, here he is, let’s tell him that he is not forgotten, that he has a future, and that we think he is beautiful!



His heart wrenching past has not bro ken his spirit. He is the most beautiful soul ever. He is full of love. Has lots of scars, no ears at all. His back legs look a little weak. He is very thin and he is about 7 years old.



Tonight he was laying on the cold concrete floor so Linda gave him a bed and blanket and he curled up in ball and wagged his tail at her.

There is another Downey volunteer that is willing to pay for food and medical for him.



He needs a rescue with a foster to take him IMMEDIATELY or he WILL DIE without ever knowing the simple pleasure of a family.



Please, I am on my knees begging for mercy for this angel, who has never know love, goodness or kindness till he was blessed and embraced by Linda and other dedicated Downey Volunteers who are fighting for him. 


Despite his past, he is full of forgiveness and love, and this is one dog that deserves to live out his life surrounded by the love of a family that cherishes him. 

As my young son Wyatt says, Luke needs a collar with a name tag so that he knows he is safe and has a family who loves him. 

Who can give him this beautiful, priceless gift???


Animal ID# A4183774 

Kennel# 115
Downey Shelter


11258 S. Garfield Ave.
Downey, CA 90242
(562) 940-6898

Hours:
Monday – Thursday: 12:00 PM – 7:00 PM
Friday, Saturday, and Sunday: 10:00 AM – 5:00 PM




Leegie Parker

[email protected]


----------

